# Helmets?



## SheikYerbouti (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi,
New to the forum, and born again skier. I moved to Dedham, MA from Chicago, and wanted to try some skiing for the first time in about 6-7 years. I went up to Loon, and had a blast, but I did notice something, about 70% of the folks were wearing helmets. I don't remember people wearing helmets back a few years. I've skied in Wisco (Alpine Valley and a place outside of Madison) and had the luck to ski at Alta, UT a few times. I just don't remember the majority of people wearing helmets. 
When did this start?

Thanks. And I wonder if anyone had any advice on where I could find a good ski shop in my area, I am skiing on some K2 UVX with Marker M48 bindings (about 1989ish).

- SY


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2006)

Welcome, SheikYerbouti (great handle), but do you know the can of worms you just opened up? Do a search on helmets and you'll find plenty of threads (and differing opinions) on this one. I started wearing a Giro 9 last season and slapping it on is now part of the routine when getting ready. Took only a few runs to get used to it. My feeling is it can't hurt to wear one and I want to be a good example for my daughter next season when I start her in ski school...


----------



## SheikYerbouti (Jan 11, 2006)

Good deal, I always wear a helmet when I ride my Trek, so why not when I ski. I fall a heck of alot more skiing. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## hammer (Jan 11, 2006)

You'll find that a lot of people (including myself) have Giro 9s here, so I guess that would be the most-recommended model.

In any case, I'd suggest that any helmet you get has vents (the Giro 9s have removable vent plugs).  You'ld be surprised how toasty it can get under that helmet...


----------



## SheikYerbouti (Jan 11, 2006)

Not at all, I have a Giro cycling helmet and it's mostly vents with some plastic and foam.  I get very warm, so more vents is a bonus. Thanks again.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 11, 2006)

SheikYerbouti said:
			
		

> I just don't remember the majority of people wearing helmets.
> When did this start?
> - SY



The upswing in helmet use came about the time Sonny Bono killed himself skiing into a tree which was about the same time that Kennedy kid killed himself playing drunken ski football on the slopes at Aspen.

Used to be you saw helmets mostly on BC skiers and some kids. After that time, every kid had a helmet on and most adults too.


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2006)

The *Giro G10* looks like a nice upgrade to the 9. Anyone have one? I think increased helmet use can also be attributed to the popularity of skiing the trees. A few years back, it was unlikely to see a glade marked on a ski areas trail map...


----------



## skibum1321 (Jan 11, 2006)

I started wearing one about 5 years ago. Now I wouldn't ski without one. I've always had the Giro 9 and I love it. It's lightweight, warm and protects my dome. My friends always made fun of me because they thought it looks like a bike helmet, but that's probably where the inspiration came from. I'd rather wear a bike helmet than one of those bulky Boeri things.

And I wear it because I ski a lot of trees. Even if I don't crash it protects me from all those low limbs and branches.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2006)

If you're looking to buy a helmet I would suggest going to the store and trying on several different makes and models.  Since different people have differently shaped heads some helmets will fit better than others...


----------



## Paul (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes, I do.



...and I like Frank too.  :beer:


----------



## Sky (Jan 11, 2006)

I've had my Boeri for five seasons now.  Got it when I bought quality skis.  Figured the more aggresive I ski, the more need I had.

Now I where it regardless....same as wearing a seat belt in the car.  It's not always for "me"...it's the other guy bowling you over..it's the example you set for your kids.

My favorite aspect....my forehead doesn't get cold anymore.  Frickin wind used to go right through my ski hat....and my lower ears were always exposed.

Favorite lack of problem....visibility.  The helmet does NOT interfere at all.  It's the goggles that provide the only (minimal) pimpage to periferal vision.  Just slightly less of an issue is the loss of hearing.  Again...not an issue.  I'm so much more comfortable (physically and mentally) with a helmet that I am more able to focus on other things.

I wish my helmet had more vents...but it's the helmet that fit the best.  I should look into one of those stretch covers in "white" to cover the "black" during warmer temps.

Last thing...just had my first "need" for the helmet.  Blue ice on sttep moguls.  Fell and WHACKED my head on the back-side of the mogul.  If it weren't for the helmet...I would have been knocked out.  As it was...my upper cheek/eye socket was sore to the touch the next day.

Helmets good.


----------



## SheikYerbouti (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys. I will definitely look into getting a helmet soon.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 11, 2006)

Trailboss.  Helmet wearer since 1998.  Boeri Axis model.


----------



## Catul (Jan 11, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> The *Giro G10* looks like a nice upgrade to the 9. Anyone have one?



Yup, I bought a G10 just last month - my first helmet.  I tried the G9, and liked the way the G10 fit my head better - it is more full-faced, far more coverage over the ears, and may look a little more "buckety" than the G9   The G10 also has the sliding vent button on the top to open and close the vents, like the Giro Fuse.


----------



## RIDEr (Jan 11, 2006)

Absolutely.  I usually have one instance a year when I either get taken out from a skiier \ boarder or see one run out of control down the mountain and hope to god that I never see an instance that I saw in Jackson Hole last year when somebody died by getting taken out by a inexperienced skier....


----------



## kbroderick (Jan 11, 2006)

I've got a racing background, so I was wearing a helmet a bit sooner than they became popular amongst the general public, and I've taken to always wearing one now.  It wasn't crashing without one that made me start wearing mine full-time, either (despite the ensuing concussion and night in the hospital, after pulling a Dumb Kid Stunt), it was going the wrong way at on Narrow Gauge (i.e. down Birch Hook) at 40+ MPH and still being able to ski the rest of the day that sold me.  And once I got used to it, I started wearing mine all the time because of the warmth issue; the last time I tried skiing in a hat, I felt like my forehead was freezing even though it was springtime.


----------

